# PRAYER PLEASE



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I received a call from a rv friend, she was crying and I could hardly make out what she was saying. She told me she had just received a call from her granddaugter that her mom was taken to the hospital and was in critical condition. 
here's what I know for now.
apparently her daughter fell down her stairs, her 4 year old son was there and saw his mommy in a pool of blood he tried to talk to her but he said his mommy wouldn't answer, the little boy called his mommy's boy friend. The boy friend drove home and found Heidi at the bottom of the stairs in a pool of blood and blood on the walls. Instead of him calling a ambulance he picked her up and took her to emergency. She is in critical condition and they have flown her to a trama hospital. My friend called the doctor at the hospital and was told that she better get there as soon as she can.
The police department went to the house and they have spent two hours interviewing her boyfriend. Apparently she had a multitude of puncture wounds. Please remember her in your prayers. I know God answers prayers and he is a God of miracles. i will keep you updated.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Oh Lord! I'm sooooo sorry. I will get on my knees right now. I hope she isn't too far from her daughter and can get there quickly.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

she is in yuma az. she couldn't get a flight out until tomorrow.


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

praying for all :grouphug:


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

Oh dear lord...will start a prayer right now.....Jeanne


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

I hope everything turns out ok. rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

OMG, Paula! This is horrible!! I feel so badly for your friend. What a nighmare! Oh I hope and pray that her daughter will survive this! rayer:

Please keep us posted. :grouphug:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

That is the worst news that a Mother can hear.......I pray that she will recover. I am so sorry!!!!


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear this
I hope she can make it to see her daughter quickly and her daughter will make it through this
:grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

OMG-that is just awful-I pray for a good ending here-that is just so scary rayer:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

My heart is absolutely breaking for what your friend is going through. I must get off here & get to bed, but I will check in when I get up in the morning. I pray there will be good news. :grouphug: for your friend and for you too, because I know we hurt when our friends hurt.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Ohhh what a horrible thing .. :grouphug: 

I will pray hard she will be ok - who would do this to a human being ..

I feel sick to my stomach rayer:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Saying my prayers right now for your friends daughters recovery. rayer: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

How scary/sad. I will be praying for their entire family and praying for good news.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Oh no! 

That must be so scary :grouphug: 

I rayer: that she will be okay in no time

Keep us updated

kat


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Praying for your friend and her family now. rayer:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh gosh.. your friend must be beside herself!! I am praying for a good outcome!!


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

OMGosh, Paula. This is just awful! I will be praying very hard for her. rayer: rayer: rayer: And that poor child...bless his heart. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Paula, have you heard anything yet?


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm just now reading this and I hope things are better. I'm so sorry to hear this and will keep them in my thought and prayers.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

late last night I got a call, Heidi is on life support apparently before she went into a coma she tried to say a name but they couldn't figure out who's name she was saying. this is very upsetting, she is in her early thirties. My friend tried to talk to her grandson (he's 4) and all he could say is mommy fell down the stairs. My friend thinks that she might have had a dizzy spell, but the cops are still checking for foul play.
Last year Heidi was at a wedding and after the wedding some friends went to a bar to do some more celebrating, apparently Heidi was drunk and got into a argument with the bartender she was kicked out of the bar, the cops were called she wouldn't listen to the cop and he tassered her many times, it was all on video, she is 95lbs and he was a big cop, anyways during one of the tasering she fell back and hit her head on the side of the car, you might have heard about her story it hit the national news, her lawyer said she had been tasered 32 times, I don't know if that's true, but the cop was fired over this. Heidi had double vision from hitting her head and has had many problems with dizziness since. So my friend thinks she might have had a dizzy spell and then fell, but know one knows for sure. I could hardly sleep last night, I was praying for both of them. Please continue your prayers, I know God is a God of miracles, I'll keep you updated


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

rayer: rayer: She has so much life left to live. I hope she can start breathing and everything on her own and make a recovery from this rayer: Hugs to you-I know this has to be hard to deal with :grouphug:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

you can read the article about Heidi at 33 news youngstown ohio


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Here's the Link


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

was checking for an update, continuing prayers for Heidi and her family. rayer: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Oh Dear Lord, I will pray for Heidi and her family rayer: rayer: rayer: 
Paula this is terrible and you must be beside yourself with worry for your friend :grouphug:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

How scary and sad.
:grouphug: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I am so sorry for your friend and her family. I am expecially concerned for the little boy.....poor little guy! I'll be watching for news and hope it will be positive......


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: Lots of prayers for your friend & her daughter.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Praise The Lord, just got a phone call from my friend, she just got a call from her granddaughter , she handed the phone to her mom (Heidi) she is out of the coma :chili: she did fall down the stairs, she was dizzy, she broke both her wrists and they were taking her in for a scan, my friend said she could hardly understand her, she was having a hard time talking, but she is out of the coma :chili: I am so grateful to God. When I find out more I'll post.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Thank God, isn't he amazing? I was so glad to read this post. I have been praying for your friend and her daugther like crazy. :grouphug:


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

That is fantastic news!!! :chili: :chili: 

I hope she continues to improve and makes a full recovery!


----------



## aprdh (Oct 21, 2007)

I just read the post.

I am glad to hear she is doing better. I will pray that she makes a full recovery.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Thank God. I just read this and was reading all the posts for updates. :grouphug:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Thank God Heidi is awake and recovering, I pray her pain is minimal and her recovery swift :grouphug: rayer: rayer: 
Thank you Paula for the positive update :grouphug:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

OMG-that's great news :chili: I hope she continues to get better! rayer:


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Wonderful news!!!!!!!!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Thank the lord for another miracle. That is wonderful news Paula. :chili:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh so glad to read the good-news update!! Will be praying her recovery is speedy and complete!


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Thank the Lord. I'm sitting here with tears, just overwhelmed that Heidi has come out the coma and will be okay.


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

The Lord is AMAZING! I am grateful that she is awake, and can verify what happened to her. Now, everyone can breathe a sigh of relief and concentrate on getting her through this.


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

I read this late and she is already out of coma. Thanks be to God.

So how did Heidi explain the puncture wounds? Those poor kids finding their mother in the condition...especially the little boy :grouphug: He is so smart to have called someone for help!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Oh, I'm so glad she is out of the coma! & that there was no foul play.
It still sounds very scary, but a big scare has passed. :grouphug:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

I'm glad she is out of a coma and doing much better rayer: 

But I am a little confused (doesn't take much) .. when she fell, she was in a pool of blood and there were multitude puncture wounds - where did they come from if it was just a fall ?

Sorry if I am being over nosey but i don't get it :brownbag:


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Thank God! He does work wonderfully FAST.

I am so very sorry that Heidi had that dizzy spell and that her young son had to go though this. I hope her family finds comfort in his actions and that Heidi has a swift recovery.

God bless them all,
Melanie


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

Thank goodness there was good news on this..continued prayers.... :grouphug:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Paula, this is great news!!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I pray that Heidi has a full and speedy recover and that her son has no long-term effects from the trauma he's experienced. rayer:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

> I'm glad she is out of a coma and doing much better rayer:
> 
> But I am a little confused (doesn't take much) .. when she fell, she was in a pool of blood and there were multitude puncture wounds - where did they come from if it was just a fall ?
> 
> Sorry if I am being over nosey but i don't get it :brownbag:[/B]



:thumbsup: I also have alot of questions, like why she has two broken wrists, I guess I will find out more as time goes and I will be sure to let you know


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Lots of :grouphug: 's and plenty of rayer: Hope for a speedy recovery.


----------



## amatarrese (Sep 20, 2006)

Thank God she is out of the woods. I would imagine her broken wrists are from trying to catch herself or break her fall. Several years ago my dad tripped over the handle of a floor jack at his friend's garage and broke both arms and a leg AND cracked a few ribs on the way down so the broken wrists are understandable. I hope she makes a full and speedy recovery.

I know this is strange timing but I just saw the video of her being tased just the other night. They featured it on one of those evening "trashy gossip" shows and there was a story about a cop who tased his friends at parties for fun. What strange timing that it would air right now.

Hugs, :grouphug: 

Amy
Sweet Dreams Bows


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

That really is GREAT news!!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Paula it is good to hear that she is out of the coma. I wonder if the police are considering talking to the "bad" cop that tasered her last year? He could be a suspect. Many prayers and warm wishes to your friends, and you.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

> Paula it is good to hear that she is out of the coma. I wonder if the police are considering talking to the "bad" cop that tasered her last year? He could be a suspect. Many prayers and warm wishes to your friends, and you.[/B]



no, I don't think he had anything to do with this. He has his own problems dealing with the law suit. I haven't heard anything today form my friend.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

was just checking on any updates.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Thank God :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

More prayers for Heidi...


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

I'll be praying for your friend and her daughter. rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## jazak (Feb 12, 2008)

Just checking for updates. Still praying.


----------



## fredasher (Dec 8, 2007)

I just saw this, Paula. Lots of prayers going out for Heide, thank God everything is going well. What a scary thing to have happen. I will keep your friend and Heide and family in my prayers. 

Sherry


----------

